# Lox Plus



## disco (Dec 8, 2020)

I have made Lox a few times. The classic Lox involves packing salmon in a salt mix to draw liquid out and help preserve the salmon. It is delicious. However, my twisted mind wanted more.

I have also made Ceviche and love the citrus flavours. I also smoke a lot of meat and thought some smoke flavour would kick it up. I decided to make, Lox Plus!

I bought a 450 gram (1 pound) piece of skinless salmon fillet. Some will tell you to trim the thin belly pieces off. I think they are the tastiest part of the Lox Plus.

It is important to note there is some risk in eating raw fish. Salmon can have parasites in it. To lessen the risk, the salmon must have been frozen for at least two weeks to kill any parasites.

Mix the salt pack:

75 ml (1/3 cup) kosher salt
75 ml (1/3 cup) brown sugar
5 ml (1 tsp) white pepper
2 ml (1/2 tsp) ground coriander
2 ml (1/2 tsp) dried dill
1,26 grams (1.1 ml) (1/5 tsp) Prague Powder #1
Put a sheet of plastic wrap on the workspace and lay out a layer of thin orange slices on the wrap to approximate the size of the fillet.

Spread half of the salt pack over the orange slices. Put the fillet on the orange slices.








Spread the remaining half of the salt pack over the salmon. Cover the top of the salmon with thin slices of lemon. Wrap the plastic wrap around the salmon.







Put the salmon on a plate. Put another plate on top of the salmon. Put a large heavy can on top of the plate and put it in the fridge for two days, turning the fillet once.

A lot of liquid will be produced. This is normal.

Unwrap the salmon and rinse it under cold water. Put it in cold water for 90 minutes, changing the water twice.

At this point, you have a great Lox with a citrus flavour and you can stop here if you like.

I did take a couple of slices. I tasted one and it was great! It had the lush texture of lox, with a nice salty taste enhanced by a fresh citrus note.

I saved a piece to have a side-by-side comparison with the smoked version.







If you are going to cold smoke your Lox, make sure the surface is dry. Put it in the fridge uncovered for 4 hours to overnight.

I cold smoked the salmon in my Bradley Smoker. It was very cold as you can see by the temperature in the smoker when I turned it on. In the Bradley at these temperatures, I could turn the smoking element on and not the heat elements and it worked great. I gave it 40 minutes with apple pucks.

You could also use a smoke generator like the A-Maze-N pellet smoker in your smoker or gas grill to get a cold smoke. I would give it an hour for this method.

The important thing is that you don’t cook the salmon and destroy the great texture. The temperature can’t go over 80 F for the smoke.







Thinly slice the salmon on an angle. Freeze any you will not use in the next few days.







I tried some on a bagel with cream cheese. Heaven!







The Verdict

This is an incredible Lox! The lovely salty, creamy lox flavour is there but the touch of smoke and citrus make it brightly flavoured and complex. Throw it on a bagel smeared with cream cheese and you will hear the angels sing!

The touch of smoke definitely improved the Lox.

Disco


----------



## daveomak (Dec 8, 2020)

Great thoughts about a new recipe...  Points...


----------



## TuckersBarbeque (Dec 8, 2020)

Most excellent Disco.  I had never considered making Lox before... but will be sure to try Lox Plus.  Well done.


----------



## pa42phigh (Dec 8, 2020)

Nice job thx for posting


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 8, 2020)

You know how to make food look great. I enjoy the Story and preparation detail you apply to every recipe! 

I have made, Lox, Gravlax, Cured Cold Smoked Salmon. And a whole host of Hot and Cold Salmon Dishes, all for other People!
I just can't seem to develop a taste for Salmon, actually strong flavored Fatty Fish in general. Curiously,  I do enjoy the flavor of Anchovy and Fish Sauce. Go Figure...JJ


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 8, 2020)

That looks great disco! The addition of the citrus flavor had to give it a nice fresh taste! Ive not done salmon cold smoked yet but its on my list. Might be on the top of the list now..thanks for sharing!


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 8, 2020)

Looks awesome disco. Throw some capers on my bagel please


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 8, 2020)

Nice presentation as usual from the great cook. I'm not a real salmon person also not big on cream cheese but it sounds awesome.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 8, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> You know how to make food look great. I enjoy the Story and preparation detail you apply to every recipe!
> 
> I have made, Lox, Gravlax, Cured Cold Smoked Salmon. And a whole host of Hot and Cold Salmon Dishes, all for other People!
> I just can't seem to develop a taste for Salmon, actually strong flavored Fatty Fish in general. Curiously,  I do enjoy the flavor of Anchovy and Fish Sauce. Go Figure...JJ



Yea go figure most of my kids won't eat tomatoes but drown everything in ketchup.

Warren


----------



## pushok2018 (Dec 8, 2020)

Fantastic looking lox, disco!


disco said:


> Some will tell you to trim the thin belly pieces off. I think they are the tastiest part of the Lox Plus.


Absolutely agreed! Salmon belly is my favorite part of the fish. When I have a chance (price and availability) I buy several pounds of salmon belly and smoke it. Delicious!


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 8, 2020)

Nice piece of work Disco, big Like! I'm a follower of Smokin' Al's lox method, I can only cold smoke here during the winter months. Lox and cream cheese on a fresh onion bagel has become a Saturday standard in our home, I like to pile it on. RAY


----------



## disco (Dec 8, 2020)

daveomak said:


> Great thoughts about a new recipe...  Points...



Thanks for the points, Dave! Merry Christmas!



TuckersBarbeque said:


> Most excellent Disco.  I had never considered making Lox before... but will be sure to try Lox Plus.  Well done.



Thanks so much. I think you'll like it!



pa42phigh said:


> Nice job thx for posting



Thank you for the kind words!


----------



## disco (Dec 8, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> You know how to make food look great. I enjoy the Story and preparation detail you apply to every recipe!
> 
> I have made, Lox, Gravlax, Cured Cold Smoked Salmon. And a whole host of Hot and Cold Salmon Dishes, all for other People!
> I just can't seem to develop a taste for Salmon, actually strong flavored Fatty Fish in general. Curiously,  I do enjoy the flavor of Anchovy and Fish Sauce. Go Figure...JJ



I have a buddy who is an addict for sushi and sushimi but doesn't like Lox? There is no explaining why you don't like something. I hate coffee!



Sowsage said:


> That looks great disco! The addition of the citrus flavor had to give it a nice fresh taste! Ive not done salmon cold smoked yet but its on my list. Might be on the top of the list now..thanks for sharing!



It is just a touch of citrus but I do like it! Thanks, Sowsage!



TNJAKE said:


> Looks awesome disco. Throw some capers on my bagel please



Done, Come on over!


----------



## disco (Dec 8, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Nice presentation as usual from the great cook. I'm not a real salmon person also not big on cream cheese but it sounds awesome.
> 
> Warren



Thanks, Warren! 

I was raised on the west coast of Canada. I ate a lot of salmon and it is a favourite of She Who Must Be Obeyed. However, I have friends who aren't big on it. To each their own!



HalfSmoked said:


> Yea go figure most of my kids won't eat tomatoes but drown everything in ketchup.
> 
> Warren



Kids are a whole different story. I wouldn't eat anything when I was kid. Now, I'll try most anything.



sawhorseray said:


> Nice piece of work Disco, big Like! I'm a follower of Smokin' Al's lox method, I can only cold smoke here during the winter months. Lox and cream cheese on a fresh onion bagel has become a Saturday standard in our home, I like to pile it on. RAY
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, Ray.

Al's method is classic! That is some mighty fine looking breakfast there!



pushok2018 said:


> Fantastic looking lox, disco!
> 
> Absolutely agreed! Salmon belly is my favorite part of the fish. When I have a chance (price and availability) I buy several pounds of salmon belly and smoke it. Delicious!



I'm with you! I love to use the belly for making dips and spreads too. It is so good!


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 8, 2020)

Looks Great Disco!!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## disco (Dec 8, 2020)

Most kind, Bear!


----------



## thirdeye (Dec 8, 2020)

Thanks for the citrus idea, about my only lox seasoning is some dill.  I prefer Nova lox too, I like that cold smoky back flavor.   It's kind of funny when I was researching Nova lox for my recipe,  I talked to a barbecuist on another forum from  Nova Scotia hoping to get some leads.... she came up empty handed.


----------



## disco (Dec 8, 2020)

thirdeye said:


> Thanks for the citrus idea, about my only lox seasoning is some dill.  I prefer Nova lox too, I like that cold smoky back flavor.   It's kind of funny when I was researching Nova lox for my recipe,  I talked to a barbecuist on another forum from  Nova Scotia hoping to get some leads.... she came up empty handed.


Thanks. I think you will like the citrus addition if you try it.


----------

